# TOKYO wins 28th Hall of Fame contest!



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Best Subway*


*
1.	Tokyo
2.	London
3.	New York
4.	Moscow/Hong Kong (tied)
5.	–
6.	Paris
*


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Well it was a no brainer, it does have the best subway.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

It was pretty close though - London was only 1 vote behind.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

as best i would have voted for london or HK but if we're talking about extensity...


----------



## FOLK (Aug 28, 2005)

I love Tokyo..


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

me 2 ..Tokyo is the best city in the world


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

I go ahead through 1 by synthesis.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

definitely Tokyo's the best


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

Why such crappy pictures to represent the winner?


----------

